
Illustrated Guide to Databases - memexy
https://illustrated.dev/databases
======
alexchamberlain
Interesting, albeit basic, guide.

What was the source for the league table at the end? I'm struggling to believe
Oracle is still first place.

~~~
kubelsmieci
probably [https://db-engines.com/en/ranking](https://db-
engines.com/en/ranking)

